# New, Deangerous, Virus. Very Important



## KenpoSterre (Sep 8, 2006)

I THINK THAT IT IS BETTER SAFE THAN SORRY, SO PLEASE READ. PLEASE INFORM EVERYONE 
       Emails with pictures of Osama Bin-Laden hanged are being sent and the moment that you open these emails your computer will crash and you will not be able to fix it!      If you get an email along the lines of "Osama Bin Laden Captured" or "Osama Hanged" don't open the attachment. 

       This e-mail is being distributed through countries around the globe, but mainly in the US and
Israel. 

       Be considerate & send this warning to whomever
 you know. 

       PLEASE FORWARD THIS WARNING AMONG FRIENDS,
FAMILY AND CONTACTS: 


You should be alert during the next days: 
Do not open any message with an attached file called    "Invitation" regardless of who sent it. 


       It is a virus that opens an Olympic Torch
which "burns" the whole hard disc C of your computer. 


       This virus will be received from someone who has your e-mail address in his/her contact list,
that is why you should send this e-mail to all your
contacts. 


    It is better to receive this message 25 times than to receive the virus and open it. 


     If you receive a mail called "invitation" though sent by a friend, do not open it and shut down your computer immediately. 
      This is the worst virus announced by CNN, it> has been classified by Microsoft as the most
 destructive virus ever. 

       This virus was discovered by McAfee yesterday, and there is no repair yet for this kind of virus. This virus simply destroys the Zero Sector of
 the Hard Disc, where the vital information is kept.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 8, 2006)

Don't worry about it, its a hoax.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 8, 2006)

I normally do not touch anything I get in the mail that I don't recognize the sender, it's automatically deleted. Most of _my_ e-mail list friends know not to do so either and delete. But question is do their friends know this? Eventually both McAffee and Norton will find a fix for the virus. They almost always do... 

But thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 8, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> Don't worry about it, its a hoax.



Not entirely a hoax.  It is real enough, but is an out-dated virus. There is a link from Snopes website explaining about it. http://www.snopes.com/computer/virus/osama.asp

Current virus protection software will be able to capture this.

- Ceicei


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 8, 2006)

I don't think it is. Maybe I am wronge but rather safe than sorry. Besides no matter what you should back up your files and not open chain mail. Still before everyone goes this isn't right on me please keep in mind that this may be real. Check out this article. 

http://www.libertypost.org/cgi-bin/readart.cgi?ArtNum=112099

and

http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/computing/20050603-1601-tech-worm-virus.html

although its not sperading fast do know that if it comes to you what to do. please don't call me a fool. I am catious becauseI have had nasty things happen to my computer before.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 8, 2006)

I first saw this HOAX in I believe 2004

ITS not real its a hoax it is a fake do not worry about it. It is my job to know about these things and if McAfee had found it at all I would have been notified. If it were real I am also fairly certain MT and Bob would know as well. People send it on and inform others and they mean well by doing it but it is just creating spam.

It is designed and sent to make people nervous and send copious e-mail to others. The only thing you have to worry about is the amount of Spam this is going to produce because of people believing it and sending it out.

http://www.snopes.com/computer/virus/osama.asp

http://hoaxbusters.ciac.org/HBMalCode.shtml

Tend is another company that would alert me if it was real and I have received nothing from them
http://www.trendmicro.com/vinfo/hoaxes/hoaxDetails.asp?HName=Osama+Bin+Laden+Virus+Warning+Hoax

I know you mean well but you are just playing into the hands of the originators of this e-mail

Last time it&#8217;s a fake. I will say no more on the subject.

EDIT: Sorry, I just had to add this

It&#8217;s not real! It&#8217;s a fabrication! This Virus is a flimflam! It never was! It&#8217;s a bunch of hooey and should be ignored! It&#8217;s a lie! Bereft of virus, it is a spoof! If you hadn't posted it would be long since forgotten! 'Its stated existence is a falsification! It&#8217;s a put-on! It never was, it&#8217;s shuffled off 'is mortal coil, run down the curtain and joined the bleedin' choir invisibile!! THIS IS NOT A VIRUS!!

You just never know when the Dead parrot sketch will come in handy to make a point &#8211; Thank you Monty Python


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank-you Xue Sheng. You have confirmed everything. It is a hoax and I am dumb and gullible. Thanks for confirimng it to everyone. Next time you post something like this please take inconsideration that what you were saying wasnt warning people but rather hurting people. Okay you saved one person from extraneous mail but was it worth ruining someones day and lowering their already low selfesteem? I don't think so. 

I do appreciate your opinions greatly and according to your rep others do to but what you said really really stung...hard. So please continue telling other how this is a hoax but we hear you the first time. You have just been repeating yourself everytime.

Sorry that was offtopic.

Hey guys, assuming Xue Sheng is right so go ahead and open it on your computers. Its a hoax so nothing wrong with it, right? 

Maybe this is just junk mail that isnt worth crap and won't do anything but fill up our mail boxes so maybe you can guys just forget what I said earlier.

assuming Xue Sheng is right


----------



## Drac (Sep 8, 2006)

Don't beat yourself up over it...If you think its relevant advise us..


----------



## Drac (Sep 8, 2006)

KenpoSterre said:


> Hey guys, assuming Xue Sheng is right so go ahead and open it on your computers. Its a hoax so nothing wrong with it, right?


 
Me I don't open ANYTHING whose sender name I don't reconize...


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 8, 2006)

KenpoSterre said:


> It is a hoax and I am dumb and gullible.
> assuming Xue Sheng is right




Hey, KS, dont sweat it... XS wasnt calling you dumb or gullible, he was just trying to interject some humor.

If it makes you feel better, I'm a Tech for a large ISP and we constantly deal with thousands of Virus alerts.  I can assure you this isn't real, but thanks for thinking of us.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 8, 2006)

KenpoSterre said:


> Thank-you Xue Sheng. You have confirmed everything. It is a hoax and I am dumb and gullible. Thanks for confirimng it to everyone. Next time you post something like this please take inconsideration that what you were saying wasnt warning people but rather hurting people. Okay you saved one person from extraneous mail but was it worth ruining someones day and lowering their already low selfesteem? I don't think so.
> 
> I do appreciate your opinions greatly and according to your rep others do to but what you said really really stung...hard. So please continue telling other how this is a hoax but we hear you the first time. You have just been repeating yourself everytime.
> 
> ...


 
I never meant imply anyone was being "dumb" nor "gullible" I am not trying to say anything of the sort as I said, I know you mean well. 

I deal with this stuff all of the time from many people. That is why it is also classified as "social engineering" It plays on the fact that people are basically going to try and help out other people so it usually states extremes that are simple not possible. But there is human nature that wishes to help and protect others so it is sent to one and then sent to another and so on. One of these did a good job of proliferating around one department and tying up the help desk with calls at a place I use to work at because we were not harsh, if you will.

I apologize for sounding harsh, but after you deal with these over and over again and people still send them out you find it necessary to be a bit harsh to stop them. 

I do apologize for upsetting you that was not my intension nor was it to belittle you in anyway. :asian:

Once again I am very sorry to have upset you, but honestly it is a hoax.


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 8, 2006)

Technopunk said:


> Hey, KS, dont sweat it... XS wasnt calling you dumb or gullible, he was just trying to interject some humor.
> 
> If it makes you feel better, I'm a Tech for a large ISP and we constantly deal with thousands of Virus alerts.  I can assure you this isn't real, but thanks for thinking of us.





Xue Sheng said:


> I first saw this HOAX in I believe 2004
> 
> ITS not real its a hoax it is a fake do not worry about it. It is my job to know about these things and if McAfee had found it at all I would have been notified. If it were real I am also fairly certain MT and Bob would know as well. People send it on and inform others and they mean well by doing it but it is just creating spam.
> 
> ...



i feel a bit better but I am still crying. God I feel like a baby now,. 

you did call me gullible. in your post you said (check out heh highlited words)

Your welcome for thinking of you. I will alert all my friends. wow. When posting this I thought I would just be like 'i own't open this. thanks' now we got into a catfightish like type thing.  haven't had one of those since last year at school  oh well elts just forget all about htis or use this thread to put on all dumb, convincing, but hoax chainmail viruse alerts 'kay?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 8, 2006)

KenpoSterre said:


> i feel a bit better but I am still crying. God I feel like a baby now,.
> 
> you did call me gullible. in your post you said (check out heh highlited words)
> 
> Your welcome for thinking of you. I will alert all my friends. wow. When posting this I thought I would just be like 'i own't open this. thanks' now we got into a catfightish like type thing.  haven't had one of those since last year at school  oh well elts just forget all about htis or use this thread to put on all dumb, convincing, but hoax chainmail viruse alerts 'kay?


 
sorry


----------



## Kacey (Sep 8, 2006)

Sterre, don't let it bother you - Xue really was being sarcastic, he didn't mean to hurt you, but sometimes it's hard to tell emotions on the 'net.  I've had other people say the exact same thing to me (only more rudely) when I've sent things on like that - most especially my sister, who tended to reply to everyone I had sent the notice to (which is why I now send jokes as BCCs), and that is why I check snopes.com about any of those types of warnings now before I send them on.  

A lot of things that circulate through email are not true, and well-meaning people such as yourself send them on to other people without ever knowing that they aren't true - look here for one I posted for the idea, that got sidetracked into whether or not it was really said by Einstein as it claimed (it wasn't) - and I even said in the posting that I didnt know if Einstein had said it, and people still called me on it, with the exact some snopes.com site as proof.


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 9, 2006)

jeesh. The first time I ever pass one of these thigns along cuz I was convinced and find out it was a hoax. *kills heself in stupidity* This morning my computer has found infected files that cannot be clean or deleted. Before opening the mail my computer was scanned and was clean. *eek*

But you guys save my entire email contacts book from being infected with the same file. So you guys are heros!-party:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 9, 2006)

KenpoSterre said:


> It is a hoax and I am dumb and gullible.



Don't say that KS! You didn't know and were trying to be helpful here. We appreciate that. As Drac said, don't beat yourself up!


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 9, 2006)

shoot. so the black eye could have been avoided? 

guess what. I got new spam mail. Aprently my love life will be going for unexpected turns. I don't have a love life...just losers I date. Ooh look what else. Heres one intitled DEATH part 1. wonder whats going to happen to me now....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 9, 2006)

One thing with emails from strangers.
Never open the attachments, just delete them.  They usually contain macro viruses or worse.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 9, 2006)

Ok I am confused.
 I thought this thread was about a computer Virus not about a 12 year olds love life.
In truth i really don't think this is the appropriate forum to be discussing the dating practices of a 12 year old.
Not meaning to offend  just stating  my thought on the matter. 
So lets get back to talking about computer virus


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 9, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:


> One thing with emails from strangers.
> Never open the attachments, just delete them.  They usually contain macro viruses or worse.



Worst thing is that they are usually from my friends who open them from strangers.

tshadowchaser: don't you mean the absence of my love life?  yeah were talking about computer viruses so lets resume that. 

question for everyone: what was the worst virus you ever receive/ opened?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 9, 2006)

Personally, none really.
My clients though...yeah, some nice ones in there.
Can't remember the name right now, it was a big one in the late 90's though....client had 3 BIG! servers (each machine was the size of a book case, ran important government stuff).  I cleaned #1, #2 was crawling, and it was leaking over to #3.  By the time #2 was cleaned, #1 was reinfected.
Did I mention, they had turned off the AVS on the servers as it slowed things down?  Eventually got them under control, but man....what a pain.

On the plus side, my virus farm grew nicely as a result of that gig...ended up with 100 strains on several floppys to play with. (This is why I say McAfee's crap, even today, it can't detect a few of the infected files on those floppies that AVG and the old Dr. Solamon's can).


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 10, 2006)

I hate these people who make these viruses. Can't we find them and then hang 'em? I got one from someone on my previous computer. I had to buy a new hard drive 'cause I just couldn't get rid of the stupid thing.


----------

